# What happened to this forum?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Where are all you guys?


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

A lots been going on these last few months, maybe people are just busy with other things right now.


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi moustress. I am here, I had posted a little bit on the past, and I am back : )


----------

